# Barrel Preparation



## godscountry (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm probably beating a dead horse with this thread.  But, I'm Trying to build my first smoker and before I did to much research I bought a couple barrels with a red liner :(.   I plan on sandblasting it out, but was wondering if someone with a little experience could help me in the order I should prep my barrel. Hoping to save myself some time.
Burn-sandblast-power wash
Sandblast-burn-powerwash
Sandblast-burn-and no washing
.....any opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  Here is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  Unless you can sandblast it for FREE; I would burn it and see what I was left with after that.  Sandblasting MIGHT not need to be done.  MAYBE a powerwash afterward if you are left with lots of black soot.  IF free sandblasting is available then sand blast, burn and no powerwash.  I don't know your experience so I will add 1 warning:  After you burn those barrels they will start to rust overnight.  Light surface rust which is no problem, BUT they will rust quickly.  Previously heated metal rusts quicker than just bare metal.  Just food for thought.  Good luck.  Be sure to post picts of the build.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ballagh (Mar 26, 2014)

Burn, sandblast, air hose, paint exterior, season interior. You wont go wrong.


----------



## godscountry (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I am new to the smoking world so I will probably be using this forum quite often. I will add a post in "Roll Call" later tonight Danny. I have my own sandblaster so blasting media and time is all I will have in it. So if I burn then sandblast, I shouldn't need to wash it or Reburn? Here is a picture of the barrels and inside.












IMG_20140326_181929_903.jpg



__ godscountry
__ Mar 26, 2014


















IMG_20140326_182021_273.jpg



__ godscountry
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## 2010ultra (Mar 26, 2014)

heres the build i did the only thing i did was burn mine out. mine had oil in them so i burned them out at almost 1000 degrees. im currently pulling off the bottom barrel as my firebox because im losing way to much heat off the barrel. i inherited a wood stove so thats what im using. i thought about wrapping the barrel with a welding blanket but the wood stove was FREE. 













smoker pics 026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## godscountry (Mar 26, 2014)

2010ultra- that's the type of smoker I was planning on building. Should have researched a little more because I've heard a lot of complaints about heat loss. Maybe would have built a single drum smoker instead. From what I've read the liner can't be burnt out. I've also read that it is a epoxy phenolic resin that after baking is non-toxic oderless and tasteless to meet FDA requirements. Personally I think I would rather have it removed.


----------



## 2010ultra (Mar 26, 2014)

ya remove it and burn it thats your best bet. and your right about the heat lose. ill let you know how this wood stove turns out. and remember you could wrap it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello.  If you have the sandblaster I would blast it first and then burn just for peace of mind.  I'm with you on the removal.  Non-Toxic at what temp?  Non-toxic at 32-150, but what about 350-375?  We are taking products intended for one use and putting them to use in ways they were never intended for.  My *BEST* advice is sandblast first and then blast, burn and/or wash until you are happy for your loved ones to eat food prepared in that smoker.  If we see you about to make a BIG food safety NO-NO someone will shout it out.  The end of the day, you gotta feel confident it is safe.  Makes no difference what any of us say.  It's your family and friends.  Trust your gut.

As to the heat loss; YES, when you are using a double barrel system you will lose significant heat from your firebox.  Have you thought of a UDS build?  Just a thought.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## godscountry (Mar 27, 2014)

A USD build probably would have been better but I already have money stuck into three barrels and some Vogelzang hardware. I was so excited about building a smoker that I just started getting supplies. It looked bigger so it must be better :). I might have to build a USD next winter if I get really hooked on all this and the double barrel isn't working out. Instead of a welding blanking has anyone tried working with glass or rock wool insulation to keep heat in?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello.  Rock wool will certainly work well.  You say you have 3 barrels, for your fire box maybe a barrel inside a barrel with rock wool between?  That should give you welding nightmares.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   If you can pull it off, it should work well.  Anytime you need another CRAZY idea you know where to find me.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## godscountry (Mar 28, 2014)

It could be done :D. It actually crossed my mind. I would rather do it right the first time. Do you know how well a 30 gallon drum would fit inside, if I would have enough room for insulation, and would that be a large enough firebox?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello.  *DAD GUM IT*; I KNEW this would happen when I suggested it!  You HAD to come up with and idea and THEN ask didn't ya?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   NOW you got me curious!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My first response is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  dunno, but now I have to start searching the net.  I am also a build it once guy if possible.  SO much easier that tearing things apart.  I'll let ya know what I find.  Keep us posted.

Danny


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 28, 2014)

Just install a skirt of flashing in between the two barrels and cut your heat loss in half. :icon_idea:


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello RW.  So to clarify, you mean installing plating of some sort to cover the gap from the outside of the firebox barrel to the outside of the cooking chamber barrel so that the heat will be contained and forced up to the cooking chamber?  BTW, good to see you again.

Danny


----------



## 2010ultra (Mar 29, 2014)

smoker pics 026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Nov 3, 2013


















IMG_20140329_131256_026.jpg



__ 2010ultra
__ Mar 29, 2014






well gods i got a chance to work on the smoker. heres a before and after pic. little did i realize that there is a baffle plate in the top of the woodstove. i fired it up and couldnt get the cc to above 100 degrees. i was all stoked to fire it up tomorrow. it does hold in alot of heat. well tomorrow will be the day to fire up the cutting torch and get that baffle plate out of there. in all honesty i really like how it looks.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2014)

WOW.  Its differant.   Thats a wood stove?


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep...heat rises and most of your heat loss will be along the top side of the bottom barrel,  so,  installing flashing all the way around , connecting the two barrels will trap that heat and transfer it into the cooking chamber.  I wouldn't stuff any insulation in the void   Because that would defeat the purpose. 

And if you really wanted to get fancy, once you installed the flashing, not you could frame around the lower half with 3/4 plywood. Just the three sides that don't have the firebox door. That will give you more insulation around the firebox and a good wind break.  Don't forget to extend the front side out and install a nice shelf to sit your meat platters on while loading/ unloading the smoker. And better build your fire about half size after that or it will get too hot.


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 29, 2014)

Another thing!   Don't install your pipe dead center like that. The pipe that connects the two barrels should be as far away from the fire box door as possible, the the exhaust pipe should be at the fire box door end ( but on the cooking chamber).  This will give it a reverse flow effect, making the air travel farther through out the cooker, allowing the cooker and meat to absorb more heat before it escapes out the exhaust.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello godscountry.  Well there you go!  I can't testify Ribwizzard can boil water BUT what I can testify to is that Florida boy *KNOWS* his stuff when building a smoker!!!!!!!  GREAT advice there.  Now it's down to you to get 'er built.  Keep us posted.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## 2010ultra (Mar 29, 2014)

yes farmer its a drelot wood stove i got for free. it holds heat awesome. now i have to cut the baffle out to get heat up the pipe. im seeing one problem to much heat lol. we shall see tomorrow. ill keep you guys posted. whats awesome is it is so easy to take apart.


----------



## godscountry (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks rib wizard. The skirting would definitely be easier to install, so I will probably go that route.  You mentioned creating reverse flow inside the smoker.   I've seen double barrel smokers with two pipes between the firebox and cooker, and then two exhausts on the sides.. Would that be better, or is reverse flow a key factor?


----------



## godscountry (Mar 30, 2014)

T


----------

